# IFT Companies So Cal



## Demt (Jan 25, 2012)

Hello all! I recently became a certified EMT, graduated from UCLA prehospital center. Im looking for companies in the so cal area which primarily focus on, or only perform, IFT or non emergency medical transport. So far I have

PRN
Medcoast
Priority one
Goodfaith
Sunrise
Lynch
Premier Ambulance
caramedix

Can anyone add to this list? Or hopefully give me a heads up on some of these choices? Ive heard of horror stories and what not happening. Thanks for any and all input!

p.s. I did search the boards for this topic but I couldn't find anything geared specifically towards IFT, non-emergency. Everyones wants 911 action! Not me. lol.


----------



## ordinarykathy (Jan 25, 2012)

There's also Shoreline based in Huntington Beach.  There are mixed reviews about them on this forum.


----------



## SoCal911 (Jan 25, 2012)

Hate to tell you this, you choose wrong career . You'll still deal with emergencies and roll up on car accidents regularly. Unless that's not what you meant by your post. If your looking to get on with IFT because you think itll be easier to land a job, that's not particularly true. Just an FYI.


----------



## SoCal911 (Jan 25, 2012)

You can add AmeriCare, ProCare, MedReach, Pacific or Bowers, Lexicomm (I believe is what it's called), PRN, Premier, Calvary, Mission, Royal or Royalty, and theres a lot more!


----------



## SoCal911 (Jan 25, 2012)

Oh and FYI on shoreline. Don't work for them period. If you want to, feel free to private message me your number and I'll tell you all about them.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jan 25, 2012)

AmbuServe
Alpha Ambulance
Medic-1
Lexxiom
Valley Medical Transport
Mission


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jan 25, 2012)

SoCal911 said:


> Oh and FYI on shoreline. Don't work for them period. If you want to, feel free to private message me your number and I'll tell you all about them.



One of my friends just got hired there haha


----------



## SoCal911 (Jan 25, 2012)

If you wanna hmu I'll give you the DL on the place. But let's just say the owner got fired from 3 major companies before starting shoreline and "allegedly" half of their equipment is stolen amr stuff. And their gurneys routinely fall apart with patients on them. And 95% of new hires are fired for no legitimate reason within the first month or two. And they run code 3 because they feel like it. And on and on and on.


----------



## adamjh3 (Jan 25, 2012)

If you want the DL on P1 hit me up


----------



## Demt (Jan 25, 2012)

adamjh3 said:


> If you want the DL on P1 hit me up




I did two ride alongs with priority. People had their qualms but the majority of these seemed to be geared towards the work itself. Many wanted more actions or different work environments than what priority offered. I also heard things greatly improved once they unionized. 

Thanks for the submissions! Some of those I didn't even know existed.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jan 25, 2012)

IFT companies multiply faster then rabbits.


----------



## JPINFV (Jan 25, 2012)

firefite said:


> IFT companies multiply faster then rabbits.



To be fair, at least with Pacific and Lynch have been around for a long time. Lynch went through a lot of upper management changes since I left, so I don't feel like I can give a current review of the company. However they do still at least have the CHOC transport contract which says something about the stability of the company.


----------



## Amberlamps916 (Jan 25, 2012)

Elite
Impulse
Gentle care transport inc.
Mission ambulance
Gentle ride ambulance
Schaefer
Medlife ambulance
Aegis
West coast ambulance
Care
Premier
American professional ambulance
Firstmed
Good shepherd
Patriot
And so much more!!!!!


----------



## luke_31 (Jan 25, 2012)

Addrobo87 said:


> Elite
> Impulse
> Gentle care transport inc.
> Mission ambulance
> ...


Patriot is no longer around.


----------



## Amberlamps916 (Jan 25, 2012)

Replace that with United lol


----------



## FourLoko (Jan 26, 2012)

Love how the one I work for hasn't been mentioned. It must be too awesome.


----------



## Demt (Jan 26, 2012)

FourLoko said:


> Love how the one I work for hasn't been mentioned. It must be too awesome.



Which one do you work for??

Also anyone currently working at any of these companies?


----------



## luke_31 (Jan 26, 2012)

the best place to find a company is the LA County EMS Agency website.  They have a list of all the approved county providers, along with a list of all the providers who have applications for a county license in progress.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jan 26, 2012)

FourLoko said:


> Love how the one I work for hasn't been mentioned. It must be too awesome.



I didn't say it because at least in this area Ahhhh My Ride (JP has a better name for it haha) is pretty much the main 911 provider lol.


----------



## JPINFV (Jan 26, 2012)

AMR is great because there's just so many options for Another M____ Responds.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jan 26, 2012)

JPINFV said:


> AMR is great because there's just so many options for Another M____ Responds.



Ahhhh there we go. Another Moron Responds :rofl:


----------



## JPINFV (Jan 26, 2012)

Moron, murderer, mistake, malingerer...


----------



## Danno (Jan 27, 2012)

Just hired @ First Med.  Any stories about them?


----------



## SkaMedic (Jan 27, 2012)

Danno said:


> Just hired @ First Med.  Any stories about them?



Haven't heard anything about First Med as a company but I do know that the ops manager left Americare to go there. Good for Americare, bad for First Med.


----------



## looker (Jan 28, 2012)

Let me add some more  

Dependable care ambulance
Elite ambulance 
emergency
procare
lifeline
etc


----------



## SoCal911 (Jan 29, 2012)

Emergency is a 911 provider


----------



## looker (Jan 29, 2012)

SoCal911 said:


> Emergency is a 911 provider



Not according to LA County
http://ems.dhs.lacounty.gov/policies/Ref400/401-1.pdf


----------



## JPINFV (Jan 29, 2012)

looker said:


> Not according to LA County
> http://ems.dhs.lacounty.gov/policies/Ref400/401-1.pdf



They're a 911 provider for Brea and a few other North Eastern OC cities.


----------



## looker (Jan 29, 2012)

Being Emergency is 911 let me post couple more IFT

AMT
Impulse
First Due


----------



## JPINFV (Jan 29, 2012)

looker said:


> Being Emergency is 911 let me post couple more IFT
> 
> AMT
> Impulse
> First Due




...and we've narrowed Looker's company down to 3 companies!


----------



## looker (Jan 29, 2012)

JPINFV said:


> ...and we've narrowed Looker's company down to 3 companies!



hahahahaha I am sure if I think had enough i can add 5 more....there are so many IFT company in la that it's not even funny. Sometimes I do wonder how everyone stays in business. 

Btw I do not think anyone mention Mauran. While they were supposed to be shutdown they are still around. 

Also seen Medcare ambulance recently


----------



## Handsome Robb (Jan 29, 2012)

JPINFV said:


> ...and we've narrowed Looker's company down to 3 companies!



We'll figure it out eventually h34r:


----------



## FourLoko (Jan 29, 2012)

looker said:


> hahahahaha I am sure if I think had enough i can add 5 more....there are so many IFT company in la that it's not even funny. Sometimes I do wonder how everyone stays in business.
> 
> Btw I do not think anyone mention Mauran. While they were supposed to be shutdown they are still around.
> 
> Also seen Medcare ambulance recently



Hospitals are always full. SNFs everywhere and many are full.

We run calls non-stop nearly every day of the week. There's no shortage of patients.


----------



## CaptainKidd (Jan 29, 2012)

looker said:


> ....there are so many IFT company in la that it's not even funny. Sometimes I do wonder how everyone stays in business.



I wonder the same thing.  It's crazy here.


----------



## SoCal911 (Jan 29, 2012)

That link is wrong, because it also says AmeriCare isnt a 911 provider, yet we run primary for Santa Monica and Villa Park.


----------



## Danno (Jan 31, 2012)

SoCal911 said:


> That link is wrong, because it also says AmeriCare isnt a 911 provider, yet we run primary for Santa Monica and Villa Park.



How do you like it there? I spoke to someone a couple weeks ago and she made it sound like you guys are hiring, you have any idea if thats t/f?


----------



## SoCal911 (Jan 31, 2012)

It's true, we're still hiring. For a first Emt job it's great. Pays really good and you don't get run too hard unless you work out of Carson or paramount. But small things will get to you eventually. I.e. Dispatch isn't allowed to give us c/c on medical aids or 911 calls so you're going in blind 100% of the time. Just small things like that. It'll get that experience on your resume and then you can start shopping around for better companies after you get your some experience under your belt.


----------



## Amberlamps916 (Jan 31, 2012)

Just curious as to why dispatch isn't allowed to relay that information...


----------



## SoCal911 (Jan 31, 2012)

The owner wrote it in as a policy as far as I'm told.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jan 31, 2012)

I'm alright with not knowing the c/c on most calls. However if it's an assult, GSW, stabbing, other stuff like that I want to know so that I know that the scene probably isn't the safest..


----------



## Amberlamps916 (Feb 1, 2012)

Those would be good things to know beforehand!


----------



## Woodtownemt (Feb 1, 2012)

*Did not know where to post still new here*

I can't seem to make sense of my current status as far as utilizing my emt
Cert. I currently am a ekg tech working mon thru fri gig working sat's at a
La ift company. I wanted an outside opinion. My thing is I become a emt for the ems
But due to the way things are in the ca ems system opportunities are far from ideal.
I want to really build a solid foundation in ems but don't know if clinical setting is a way of doing it. Any advice will help. Thinking of trying to land a 911 gig in my area.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Feb 1, 2012)

SoCal911 said:


> The owner wrote it in as a policy as far as I'm told.



That's ridiculous. I always take dispatch information with a grain of salt but still.


----------



## Marinelayer (Feb 1, 2012)

Woodtownemt:

If you want to work for a good company here in LA, and sharpen your skills as an EMT responding on emergency calls, your best opportunities are going to be with CARE or McCormick.  They are both owned by the same company, have the lions share of 911 contracts within Los Angeles, and are well regarded in there respective communities.


----------



## Chris07 (Feb 1, 2012)

Marinelayer said:


> Woodtownemt:
> 
> If you want to work for a good company here in LA, and sharpen your skills as an EMT responding on emergency calls, your best opportunities are going to be with CARE or McCormick.  They are both owned by the same company, have the lions share of 911 contracts within Los Angeles, and are well regarded in there respective communities.



I don't believe Care and McCormick are owned by the same company. Care is owned by Falck A/S (A Europe based ambulance company), and McCormick is owned by Westmed (I think :unsure or it may be the other way around. 

If you want 911 action Care and McCormick are definitely places to apply to, but the hiring process is very stringent and long. Having some baseline experience is always helpful when applying to these companies.


----------



## Marinelayer (Feb 1, 2012)

Falck now owns both companies.  And although their hiring process may be stringent and long, that is no reason not to apply.


----------



## Chris07 (Feb 1, 2012)

Marinelayer said:


> Falck now owns both companies.  And although their hiring process may be stringent and long, that is no reason not to apply.



Falck owns them too! Definitely news to me. You're right it never hurts to apply, just make sure you meet their 5 day availability requirements though, or your app will never make it out of the pile. (I know from experience)


----------



## Woodtownemt (Feb 1, 2012)

H marinelayer and chis07 for the replys. Those 2 companies are both very well known and being able to be hired by them is no fast ticket would it be easier to try to get a gig with a company such as americare toll I get a call back.the ekg tech job is great but there is no real diversity as far as patients go and the job gets pretty bland. Have only been doing it a month and an already feeling like I made :wacko:a mistake lol


----------



## Woodtownemt (Feb 1, 2012)

Please excuse my spell check


----------



## Chris07 (Feb 1, 2012)

IFTs can get pretty bland as well, but unlike being an EKG tech, there is always the potential for a little excitement. I would say if AmeriCare is hiring I'd definitely give them an app. From what I've heard around here it seems to be a decent intermediate gig before getting on with one of the large 911 companies. Primarily IFTs with some 911 thrown in there for flavor sounds like a pretty good deal (assuming that is true).


----------



## SoCal911 (Feb 1, 2012)

Yea, or motorcycle down or drowning or unresponsive.


----------



## Marinelayer (Feb 1, 2012)

I agree with Chris07, and I've heard good things about AmeriCare.  I know they received the Santa Monica contract about six months ago after Gerber lost it.
If you want to get in with a good company, then be aggressive about it.  Don't just settle for filling out an online application and calling it a day.  Take the initiative and introduce yourself in-person.

Best of luck to you!


----------



## Woodtownemt (Feb 1, 2012)

Thanks for the input.


----------



## SoCal911 (Feb 1, 2012)

From what I've heard about McCormick: they only hire in house. Not sure how true it is. But I know care is starting to hire again after a long time.


----------



## Woodtownemt (Feb 1, 2012)

Heard the same thing from a coworker who still works there pt. Gotta know some one to be considered which is always good to hear lol


----------



## Danno (Feb 3, 2012)

Ok, so....If you were thinking about applying/working for Firstmed.....DON'T.

Here is a recap of what my hiring process was like (long read):

Showed up for interview/testing, during which we spent several minutes discussing my availability (My mornings are limited during the week due to school).  Nevertheless, he offered me the job, and sent me on my way to do my drug test, uniform fitting, and get my DOT card.  (All within the next day he asked)

No problem, next day I get all of that done.  I call him to inform its all been completed, he says come in tomorrow for some final paperwork bright and early @ 8:30 am (he says he will be in @ 7).  I get there the next morning, low and behold, hes not in the office yet.  This is how the conversation went between myself and the front desk:

FD: I'll call him and see what he wants you to do........Ok so we're gonna send you out to Glendale to get your drug test.
Me: I already did that.
FD: Oh......well let me call him back then.
FD: Ok well it looks like theres nothing else to do, you're off the hook til he calls you  back.
Me: ......

So I call him back later in the day,  he says hes setting up orientation, and to expect a call from him later that night.  Of course, no call. Monday rolls around, still nothing.  I decide to call him Tuesday, and he says hes still working on it.  Ok, thats cool. 

Today I finally get a call from him, telling me orientation is next wed and thurs, 8-5.  I tell him I can't make it due to school, and since its also the first week of school, any class I miss will result in me being dropped from the course.  Thats just replied by him with a cold "Yeah i can't move the dates." 

So now i'm out 200 bucks for the DOT card, a job, and all the time i spent sitting in rush hour traffic to and from LA and glendale--which could have been avoided by a simple "your schedule doesn't work with ours" on day one. Thanks FirstMed.


----------



## Chan (Feb 3, 2012)

You could email your professor and tell them your situation. They're usually cool about it seeing how :censored::censored::censored::censored:ty the economy is and landing a job is like winning the lottery in California.


----------



## Amberlamps916 (Feb 3, 2012)

Welcome to Los Angeles IFT.....


----------



## MusicMedic (Feb 5, 2012)

How much does Americare pay its EMT's?


----------



## Amberlamps916 (Feb 5, 2012)

I've heard $8 an hour for 24s, as an EMT, that's all I know.


----------



## aaron911 (Feb 16, 2012)

Reading all this makes me realize how much I love AMR. I work for the ALS division in Rancho and I can only tell you great things about it. A lot of great medics (considering how little they get paid), really great management, a great working relationship with the 5+ fire departments we run with, and they work around school schedules and help pay for medic school. Working for AMR is worth the "wait". 

PS anyone who is trying to get on with the Fire department and is talking bad about their previous employers should be very careful. Background investigators don't take that kind of thing lightly...and they WILL find it.


----------



## Seijou (Mar 6, 2012)

*P1 Ambulance*

removed by poster


----------

